# Next generation ATV?



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=cuIJRsAuCHQ


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah Im gonna need one of those... :bigok:


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

I wanna see it snorkled!!:lol:


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

cant wait to see it on a law


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

I would never guy something like that haha


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

hay if you got stuck just lift it out and go lol


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

brute for mud said:


> hay if you got stuck just lift it out and go lol


haha there ya go


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

you cant flip it....


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd like to have that omnidrive drive traction system on my Brutes and my truck!


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Boots would get too muddy and act as anchors...not enough ground clearance for the mudding aficionado!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

aellerbe2354 said:


> you cant flip it....


I bet Travis Pastrana could.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks like it works great in buildings, but the sidewalks in Calgary are so broken up, that would be an accident looking for a place to happen.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I got bored in the first 30s.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Big D said:


> Looks like it works great in buildings, but the sidewalks in Calgary are so broken up, that would be an accident looking for a place to happen.


Yeah and on top of that...that's all we need, people walking less...and sitting more...I wonder what the weight limit is on those...lol


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Yeah and on top of that...that's all we need, people walking less...and sitting more...I wonder what the weight limit is on those...lol


It will have to be 300lbs........soon the movie Wall-E won't be far off from reality.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> It will have to be 300lbs........soon the movie Wall-E won't be far off from reality.


Scarry....but true.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I bet Travis Pastrana could.


 you bet your *** he would!:rockn: 

NITRO CIRCUS FTW!


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

This is true, pastrana can flip anything!


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

I would think by walking you could get to your destination quicker.. Nope, I wouldn't buy one either.... GAY!


----------

